# John's Journal Journey to Henchness



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Right after seeing so many journals popping up in recent times I've decided to jump on the band wagon and make one of my own.

Purely a progress journal for weightlifting, can't be bothered to write down diet, though if so re-quested (unlikely) I will.

Age-16, Weight-70-75kg, Height-5ft 8 inches (and a half :whistling: )

Currently training for strength (and what ever mass may come with it) on a push/pull/lower body split 6 days a week.

Today was a push day and went as follows:

Bench press

45x10

60x5

77.5x3

80x2

75x3

75x3

75x4

Close grip bench press

70x3

70x3

70x3

70x3

70x4

Military press

55x3

55x2

50x4

50x5

50x4

Dumbell flyes (total weight)

36x6

36x6

36x6

36x5

Skull crushers

40x3

35x6

35x6

35x3

Annoyed with my benching today, and the bar I was using for military presses was 5kg heavier then I thought, but apart from that it was a fairly good sesh :thumb:

Any criticsm/comments are welcome

John


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Pull day today:

Lat pull down

60x10

70x5

Wide grip pull ups

5

Lat pull down

80x5

85x5

Wide grip pull ups

5

5

Bent over row

45x10

50x7

55x5

60x4

65x3

Chin ups

8

6

6

7

Reverse flyes (total weight)

24x6

24x6

24x6

24x12

Shrugs (total weight)

48x6

48x6

48x6

48x6

Barbell curls

30x6

30x6

30x6

30x7

Hammer curls (total weight)

28x6

28x6

32x5

32x5

Reverse grip EZ bar curls

20x8

20x6

20x7

20x7

One of the most annoying sessions of my life......went back and forth between wide grip pull ups and lat pull down because a couple of lads decided to use the squat rack (which has a pull up bar built in) for doing bench press, despite an olympic bench press station a metre to their right. Also got kicked out of the gym after my second set of reverse flyes because there was no one to supervise us (college gym rules) managed to get back in later but a two hour rest period between sets was a bit much. Did more bicep and forearm work then I would normally do as I had only been in the gym a short time, still trying to find the right weight on some exercises, but I'm getting there :thumbup1:

John


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Good luck...may pop in from time to time


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Good luck...may pop in from time to time


Cheers mate, appreciate the drop by :thumb:


----------



## Jackal (Mar 24, 2010)

This looks good man, I'm just wondering whether you might be doing too much to recover and develop strength. I'm probably wrong though. Will be following this.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Jackal said:


> This looks good man, I'm just wondering whether you might be doing too much to recover and develop strength. I'm could be wrong though. Will be following this.


This is a thought that has crossed my mind, but any less and I feel underworked.

Besides I'm 16 years old, have the testosterone of a rib eye steak and the recovery of wolverine :thumb: (creatine helps too :whistling: )


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Lower body today:

Squats

50x10

75x5

100x3

100x3

100x3

100x3

100x10

Dropped the weight from what I usually use for squats for the sake of form, though underestimated myself a bit.......thinking of whacking 15kg on there next sesh :thumbup1:

Deadlifts (sumo style)

100x3

100x3

100x3

100x3

100x7 (standard style to prove a point to some people.....silly I know)

And yes I do realise that deadlift is a back exercise (though much more emphasis is put on the legs sumo style) but if I put it on my pull day then my legs would be fryed for lower body and so far my traps have been fine :thumb:

Leg extensions

97.5x5

97.5x5

97.5x5

97.5x6

Love doing these as I can do reps with the full stack:innocent:

Leg curls

60x6

65x6

65x5

65x5

Calf raises on leg press machine

170x8

190x6

190x6

190x6

Quite pleased with that session, threw in some random core work at the end to finish up.....looking forward to push day tommorrow :beer:

John


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Push day today:

Push ups

20

Dumbell bench press (total weight)

48x5

Bench press

75x5

75x4

75x4

75x4

75x5 PB

Close grip bench press

72.5x3

72.5x3

72.5kgx3

72.5x3

72.5x3 PB

Military press

52.5x3

52.5x3

52.5x3

52.5x3

52.5x4 PB

Pleased with myself today, definately prefer the lowered volume, and it will probably benifit my quest for strength (though my chest does suffer for it :cursing: ) ........Buzzing for my Lats and bicep day tommorrow :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks good mate, good weights for your age also :thumbup1:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Looks good mate, good weights for your age also :thumbup1:


Thanks for the drop by mate :thumb:

Lats and bicep day to day, whole workout done at the park (monkey bars are good for pulls  )

Wide grip pull ups (with 3kg weight in a bag)

4

4

4

4

5

Hammer grip pull ups (with 6kg weight in a bag)

4

4

4

5

6

Chin ups (with 6kg weight in a bag)

4

4

4

5

5

Good workout, started raining half way through which was a bit of a nuisance, but some of the kids from the village came out and motivated me :rockon:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Legs and traps sesh........sh!tty workout, no access to decent weights as my college gym is shut for half term, but sometimes you've gotta role with the punches.

Jump squats

bodyweightx10x5

Side to side jumpy thingies

bodyweightx50x5

Barbell shrugs

56x6

56x6

56x6

56x7

56x10

:cursing:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Push day:

Bench press

71.5x7

71.5x7

71.5x6

71.5x5

71.5x5

Close grip bench press (had to use closer grip then usual)

71.5x2

69x3

69x3

66.5x4 (dropped the weight to closen the grip even more)

66.5x5

Military press

52.5x3

52.5x3

52.5x3

52.5x3

52.5x4

Yet another [email protected] workout over my mates house, I can blame it on the crappy bench, bar etc, but it's still a step back in my eyes.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

There are only so many steps backwards you can go before going forward again..always remember that.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

SALKev said:


> There are only so many steps backwards you can go before going forward again..always remember that.


Thanks man...I'll keep that in mind for my pull ups sesh in an hour :thumbup1:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Lats and bis:

Wide grip pull ups (bodyweight+3kg)

5

5

5

5

5

Hammer grip pull up (bodyweight+6kg)

5

5

5

5

5

Chin ups (bodyweight+6kg)

5

5

4

4

4

Quite pleased with that as it's an overall improvement.....hopefully my bad days are behind me for now :cool2:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice and easy leg workout:

bodyweight squatx15

squat-20kgx10

Jump squats with 20kg bar

10

10

10

10

10

Angled lunges with 20kg bar

16

16

16

Couldn't be @rsed to do much today, my living room gives me no motivation, enjoyed doing jump squats and lowering my rest periods from my norm as my legs got nicely pumped, first time doing angles lunges and my groin is currently suffering for it


----------



## Jackal (Mar 24, 2010)

Ever tried box jumps? they're great to do supersetted with squats.

Just get something waist height to jump on to, jump on to it from standing, repeat 5 times.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Jackal said:


> Ever tried box jumps? they're great to do supersetted with squats.
> 
> Just get something waist height to jump on to, jump on to it from standing, repeat 5 times.


Na, never tried 'em, have thought about it though.........will probably throw them in with my plyometrics routine when I start it for rugby :thumbup1:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Push day today-

Push ups

3x10

Bench press

70x8

72.5x6

75x4

77.5x3

80x3 PB

82.5x2 PB

85x2 PB

87.5x1 PB

90x1 PB

Great session, only had half an hour so I thought I'd do nothing but benching, and it looks like I'm out of my rut.....................GETTON YOU JANNER!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

You had a good one there...nice one:thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice lifts, 90k, good stuff.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah wicked lifts for your age! that's more than I can do and I'm 6 years older than you!


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Did some random chin ups and pull ups yesterday....can't remember what exactly.......

Push day

Push ups

3x10

Bench press

72.5x6

77.5x3

82.5x2

87.5x1

92.5x0 (started going up but hit a sticking point)

80x3

80x3

80x3

Military Press

52.5x4

52.5x4

52.5x3

52.5x1 (went all light headed so thought this would be a good point to stop)

All in all a good day, dropped rest periods down to 2 mins and my form on the benching is so much better then it used to (actually touch my chest with the bar now)

!00 kg bench press by July 14 is still within grasp :cool2:


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

looking good bud keep it going


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

tazzy-lee said:


> looking good bud keep it going


Thanks for the drop by :thumbup1:

Legs and back today:

Squat

bodyweightx10

70x5

90x5

110x5

120x4

120x4

120x4

120x4

Deadlifts

60x10

80x5

100x4

110x4

115x4

115x4

120x4

Chin ups

5

5 with 4kg

5 with 6kg

5 with 8kg

5 with 10kg

Good day I reckon, could probably go a little deeper on the squats, but that won't be a problem as I didn't find the weight too much hassle. Went back up to 3 mins rest between sets for squat and deadlift kept it at 2 mins for chin ups. With the deadlifts I alternate my grip after each rep and rest for 5 secs between reps in order to reset myself so I can lift with proper form. Well deserved rest day tommorrow I think :thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Legs and back on the same day? mg:

The two biggest muscle groups in one session...what's your reasoning for this?


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Legs and back on the same day? mg:
> 
> The two biggest muscle groups in one session...what's your reasoning for this?


Means I can do deadlifts and squats in the same sesh and work each muscle group twice a week, if I did deadlifts and squats on different days I'd only be doing each one once a week :cool2:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Fair enough!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Fair enough man but if you moved deadlifts to a separate day i'm sure you would see a big improvement. If I tried to deadlift heavy after squatting I would be pretty dead lol. Good numbers mate, another person to have to get better beat on the bench ha


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Fair enough man but if you moved deadlifts to a separate day i'm sure you would see a big improvement. If I tried to deadlift heavy after squatting I would be pretty dead lol. Good numbers mate, another person to have to get better beat on the bench ha


Probably, but I feel good with it at the moment, will almost certaintly change it up in the future, oh and it's on! 

Push day (a confusing day)

DB bench press

18x5

24x5

30x4

34x3

Bench press

80x3

80x3

80x3

82.5x1 (failed on second :confused1: )

Close grip bench press

72.5x3

75x3

75x3

75x3

77.5x3

80x3

80x3

80x3

85x1

87.5x0 (was going up nice and easy but hit a sticking point and my spotter jumped in......reckon I would have got it :innocent: )

Gutted with my benching, but bouncing off the walls with my close grips....was loving them so much I did 10 sets instead of 5 :thumb:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Wasn't feeling squats today so went for a big back sesh

Deadlifts

50x10

70x6

90x4

110x4

115x4

120x4

125x2

130x1

135x1 PB

140x1 PB

145x1 PB

150x0 (was going up but a sticking point)

Bent over row

50x10

52.5x8

55x6

57.5x6

60x5

62.5x4

65x3

67.5x3

70x2

72.5x1

75x1

Chin ups-bodyweight plus.......

10x5

12x5

14x4

16x3

18x3

20x2

Just bodyweightx12

Very happy with that, some PBs on the deads, a big improvement on the bent over rows (can't remember what would be PBs but it's definately better then the last time I did them) and chin ups were good but I can't reall judge as I have never done reps that low with them.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Did a load of jump squat variations yesterday, counting it as a speed day for squats.

Push day

Bench press

50x10

60x8

70x8

75x5

80x4 PB

85x1

90x1

70x5 (with close grip)

Dips

8

8 with 4kg

5 with 8kg

6 with 10kg

4 with 10kg

Military press

40x10

45x6

50x4

50x4

Then ran for the bus 

Not perticually happy with the benching despite the PB with 80kg, though loved doing dips (this is the first time I've done them properly), so might make them my main move on push days for a while. Military presses were a bit "meh", so probably gonna cut them out for a while. Despite the downs of this sesh it has shone a light on some plateaus......so will enjoy switching things ups :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well done mate, good workout


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Well done mate, good workout


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Don't worry....be happy

P.S. You're such a polite guy


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Don't worry....be happy
> 
> P.S. You're such a polite guy


doooooooooo do do do do de do do do de do do de do de do de do do de do de doooooooooooooooooo

I'm ukm's educated chav :thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

That's a contradiction of terms right there :lol:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Well maybe not that educated  :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Educated enough clearly, you know what a syllable is :lol:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

My @rse is still sore from the jump squats so went for a back day

Lat pull down

60x10

70x10

Wide grip pull up

7

5 with 2.5kg

4 with 5kg

3 with 8kg

2 with 10kg

Barbell rows

30x10

45x10

60x6

60x5

60x5

60x5

60x5

Chin ups (super-setted with the curls)

10

8

7

7

6

Cable curls (drop sets)

30x3

25x3

20x4

Good workout....did the curls purely for the sake of pump......Oh the vanity :tongue:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Push day

push ups

10

10

10

Dips

10

8 with 2.5kg

8 with 5kg

6 with 10kg

6 with 14kg (then immediately dropped the weight and did 2 more dips)

Incline db bench press (total weight)

48x8

52x8

56x6

60x4

64x3 (supersetted with 5 clap push ups)

Good day......rounded off with 20 mins L.I cardio, I'm cutting atm, nothing drastic but I've lowered my cals and carbs (about 50g either side of my workout). I've increased my cardio as well, but this is mostly to improve my fitness for the rugby season. So basically atm I'm trying to: maintain muscle, increase strength, lose fat and improve my cardio.....I'm thinking this will be easier said then done :cool2:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Right from 3.00 p.m last friday to 2.00 a.m sunday I was drinking heavy and my diet was......well poor to say the least, this is the glorious experience that is Ocean Fest :thumb: . Thus I was not expecting to do too well in the gym today......

Random day:

Push ups

10

10

10

Dips

10

8 with 4kg

8 with 8kg

6 with 12kg

4 with 16kg (dropped weight and immediately did 4 more dips)

Incline db bench press (total weight)

48x10

52x8

56x6

60x4

64x4

Deadlifts-too random to remember, the college strength and conditioning coach came over and told me that my form was poor so gonna skip out on deadlifts for a while unless someone who knows what they are doing is about........would'nt want to do myself an injury 

Chin ups

12

10

5 (proper knackered)

Bench press

70x7 (again proper knackered)

Well progress on the dips and inc. dbbp so not such a bad sesh....hoping all the toxins are out of my system though :beer:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Why don't you get a video of you doing deadlifts and post it up here...loads of people willing to help.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Why don't you get a video of you doing deadlifts and post it up here...loads of people willing to help.


Would love to mate....but I have nothing to get them on to my pc with....no camera and my phone does not possess the advanced ability to take pictures :rockon:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, you must be living in the stone age...even my really crap phone can take pictures albeit extremely poor quality ones :lol:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

The stone age would be an upgrade mate....I live in Devon :lol: :lol: :lol:

Calling and texting is all I need my mobile to do :cool2:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Got a good deal on that stone age then, photos, internet, texting and calling for £19.99 a decade :lol:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Yesterday's Full body workout (giggity)

Warm up

Tri-set one

Leg press 190x10x5

Dumbell bench press 60x6x5

pull ups 6x5

Tri-set two

Clap push up 10x3

Jump squat 10x3

Bent over row 50x6x3

Absolutely fooked, haven't sweated like that in a long time


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

How come the strength coach blokey didn't show you the correct form for deadlifts? Is that not what he's there for? :confused1:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

engllishboy said:


> How come the strength coach blokey didn't show you the correct form for deadlifts? Is that not what he's there for? :confused1:


He did but I was constantly losing form everytime I tried......I was unable to get my body into the correct position.

Also he had to pop off to rugby training 5 mins later, but I'll get it sorted at some point :thumbup1:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Right, decided to start a HIT routine......

It's going to be 3 full body workouts a week, rep range of 6-10 reps for upper body and 8-12 reps for lower body (once I hit the top end of the rep range I'll increase the weight).

The tempo will be very different from how I normally lift (which is explosively), I will lift slow and controlled (about 2 secs up and down) focusing on a full muscle contraction and perfect form. I will take 2 mins rest between sets/exercises.

Todays workout:

Leg press

130x10

160x10

190(full stack)x18

Leg extension

80x8

Hamstring curl

45x10

Calf raise (on leg press machine)

120x10

DB bench press

22x6

26x6

30x7

Cable push down

30x10

Lat pull down

60x6

75x6

85x8

Cable curl

30x5

Reverse flye

8x10

Barbell wrist curl

20x10

30x10

40x10

Felt good doing this, will hope to see progress as I go on. Didn't do traps and anterior/medial deltoids as they were still a bit sore from a **** about friday sesh.

John


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow lot of work there mate. What kinda leg press you got


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Wow lot of work there mate. What kinda leg press you got


Not sure.......it's a pretty new model, if the make exists it might be Wellness, as that is the make of all the cardio equipment my gym has, but not sure if it applies to the weight machines..........


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Due to it being the end of the educational year and that I use my college gym it is going to be an issue to have a regular routine, so for the next couple of months it's going to be a bit random.

Push up sesh:

Clap upsx10x4

Side to side elevated push upsx10x4

Death drop push upsx10x4

Single leg ball push upsx10x4


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Legs:

Split jump squat aka plyometric lunges

20(10 on each leg)x4

Box hops

20x4

Lateral box hops

20x4

Jump squats

10x4

then immediately 20 bodyweight squats after the last set (cardiovascular system gave up here as opposed to my muscles)


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I like how you train, it's different and does your fitness good!

How much weight have you put on since the start of this journal?


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

SALKev said:


> I like how you train, it's different and does your fitness good!
> 
> How much weight have you put on since the start of this journal?


None, and I have lost none as well......my nutrition is what fails me, I do real good for a week thn I end up eating a load of sh!t and for the next week I eat light to try and lose the fat I "feel" I have put on. Not really too concerned a bout it though as my ideal fighting weight is 155 pounds and that's what my weight is around atm. Though that being said I am trying to lean up atm but I'm not too fussed really. I train for fitness/strength/endurance/power as a priority.

And thanks.....I like to mix it up abit :thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Phez said:


> None, and I have lost none as well......*my nutrition is what fails me, I do real good for a week thn I end up eating a load of sh!t and for the next week I eat light to try and lose the fat I "feel" I have put on*. Not really too concerned a bout it though as my ideal fighting weight is 155 pounds and that's what my weight is around atm. Though that being said I am trying to lean up atm but I'm not too fussed really. I train for fitness/strength/endurance/power as a priority.
> 
> And thanks.....I like to mix it up abit :thumb:


BINGO! I have the same problem, except my losing the fat bit is a half ar$ed eddort...oh wait, I've just summed up my training from Day 1 :lol:

Maybe I missed it but I didn't know you fight, that explains a lot :thumb:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

SALKev said:


> BINGO! I have the same problem, except my losing the fat bit is a half ar$ed eddort...oh wait, I've just summed up my training from Day 1 :lol:
> 
> Maybe I missed it but I didn't know you fight, that explains a lot :thumb:


 :lol:

No I don't fight it's a figure of speech 

Though I am currently wanting to start up on mma, it's just a matter of cost


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice one on the journal mate, may pop in from time to time, as long as you do the same for my journal lol. Hope you're ok.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Bri said:


> Nice one on the journal mate, may pop in from time to time, as long as you do the same for my journal lol. Hope you're ok.


No problemo :thumb:

Yeah I'm fairly sound atm mate thanks


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Never heard that figure of speech before, I bet it dates back to the stone age :lol:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Never heard that figure of speech before, I bet it dates back to the stone age :lol:


Oh us ere Devonshire folk bin usin at phrase since we realised at it be mo fun to gander at two folk fightin in a situation where neither can flee 

Pull day

Wide grip pull ups

7

7

7

7

Hammer grip pull ups

6

6

6

6

Chin ups

7

7

7

6

Inverted rows

6

6

6

8

Wide grip upright rows (don't know how heavy the bar is)

10

10

10

10

Superset:

Wide grip barbell curls/reverse flyes (these done nice and slow, hence the low weight)

10/10

10/10

10/10

Superset 2:

Close grip barbell curls/reverse flyes

7/10

6/10

6/30 (decided slow was boring and really gunned it on the flyes)

Nice workout, good pump, extra work on posterior deltoid as it is a lagging muscle.

Sorted :beer:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Push day

Push upx10

Clap push ups

10

10

10

10

8

Single leg ball push ups

8

8

8

8

Single leg deep incline push ups

8

8

8

8

Single leg deep push ups

8

8

8

8

Single leg diamond push ups

8

8

8

8 after this I immediately dropped to my knees and did another 3 reps, then went straight into dumbell kickbacks for 20 reps with 3kg dbs

Rest periods down to 1 min, good sesh.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Leg day (all exercises are performed whilst holding a pair of 3kg dbs)

Squatx10

Split jump squatx20x4 (1mins rest)

Jump squat (1mins rest)

15

15

10

10

Front and back hops (30 secs rest)

20x3

Lateral hops (30secs rest)

20x3


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Upper body circuit to fully deplete my glycogen stores

Clap upsx15

push upsx20

kneeling pushupsx5

Inverted rowx17

upright rowx10

bent over rowx10

reverse grip bent over rowx10

didn't bother my lowerbody as still a bit sore and also I have a strange feeling that I'm gonna be running all over the sand dunes tonight.....

Time for a carb up :thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Sand dunes? Is this another saying I havn't heard? :lol:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Sand dunes? Is this another saying I havn't heard? :lol:


Sand dunes-

In physical geography, a dune is a hill of sand built by aeolian processes. Dunes occur in different forms and sizes, formed by interaction with the wind. Most kinds of dunes are longer on the windward side where the sand is pushed up the dune and have a shorter "slip face" in the lee of the wind. The valley or trough between dunes is called a slack. A "dune field" is an area covered by extensive sand dunes. Large dune fields are known as ergs.

Do you happen to be a city boy :whistling:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

:lol: :lol:

I know what a sand dune is but what you said:



> I'm gonna be running all over the sand dunes tonight.....


makes no sense because to me...










...THAT is a sand dune!

You have one? :lol:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

:lol:

Got a beach party tonight and once I've got a bit of booze in me I'll probably do some dune jumping.............

Then again it could be some sort of inuendo which you have not come across before :lol: :whistling:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Just read up from start. Some good lifts there big man, good job.

Subbed.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Phez said:


> :lol:
> 
> Got a beach party tonight and once I've got a bit of booze in me I'll probably do some dune jumping.............
> 
> Then again it could be some sort of inuendo which you have not come across before :lol: :whistling:


Urbandictionary told me no it isn't so therefore it isn't! :laugh:

I'm going to change that to Bum Humping because when you're drunk, that's what it will turn into...and it won't be straight humping either because of these mind games you've been playing on me :lol:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> Just read up from start. Some good lifts there big man, good job.
> 
> Subbed.


Thanks for the drop by mate :thumbup1:



SALKev said:


> Urbandictionary told me no it isn't so therefore it isn't! :laugh:
> 
> I'm going to change that to Bum Humping because when you're drunk, that's what it will turn into...and it won't be straight humping either because of these mind games you've been playing on me :lol:


 :lol:

Ha! no bum humping and no dune jumping (tiny bit of **** thumping)......

Good night all in all :thumb:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Full body

push ups

incline push ups

decline push ups

close grip push ups

inverted rows

wide grip upright row

wide grip barbell row

wide grip reverse row

split jump squat

jump squat

deep squat

squat

I do ten reps of each exercise (within a muscle group) rest for 1 min whenever I feel like I'm going to fail and keep on going until I've done 3 cycles of each group.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

When are you going to be able to use free weights again or is this a deliberate change? Interesting workouts anyway.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Probs will be back on the free weights again on monday.......but only using them once a week, otherwise I'll be skint due to bus fares to get to the gym. Will most likely continue doing this workout and one other aswell (3 different full body routines a week).

I want to find a good balance between power, strength, endurance and cardio.

:beer:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Bench press

30x15

50x10

70x5

72.5x4

75x3

77.5x3

80x1 drop set to 50x12

Lat pull down

30x15

50x10

Wide grip pull up

7

7

7

7

7

Bent over rows

52.5x7

50x8

50x8

50x8

50x8

Jump squats

10

10 with 20kg

10 with 40kg

10 with 40kg

10 with 40kg

10 with 40kg

10 with 40kg

Stiff leg db deadlift

40x6

60x5

60x5

Calf raise

120x10

120x10

120x10 drop set to 90x6

Strength is down a bit, but pretty much what I was expecting whilst on a cut, rest periods where 3 mins execpt for calf raises which was 30 secs.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

had a full body sesh, shalln't note it as it was shocking, my cardio was sh!t (was doing circuits) and my strength was appalling.........

Think I might be burning out, circuits and low carb do not go together, volume is probably too high for 3 full body workouts a week.........

Gonna stick to 5 sets of each of the following from now on:

Clap ups

Inverted rows

Jump squats

Rest periods at about 2 mins and then a 30 minute jog at the end.......nothing too intense (I'll save the intense training for when I've got carbs in my diet)


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Looking good mate, and yes, it reads fairly intense. Keep it up mate


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> Looking good mate, and yes, it reads fairly intense. Keep it up mate


Thanks for the drop by :thumbup1:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Had that "oh so rare" oppurtunity to use the gym today..........so my session was a bit random and a bit of a p!ss abou, howver the main part of it was repeated drop sets.........I just kept on going until I was literally using the 1 kg dbs, the pump, burn and lactic acid was insane, I loved it!


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Intense circuit (no rest between moves)

Split jump squatx20

jump squatx10

lungesx20

squatsx10

lungesx20

squatsx20

side lungesx10

twisting crunchesx20

leg raisesx10

reverse crunchesx20

plank for 5 secs.....could not be fooked to do more


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

The amount of exercise combined with low carb would leave me the grumpiest person alive dunno how you can do it.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Bambi said:


> The amount of exercise combined with low carb would leave me the grumpiest person alive dunno how you can do it.


Low carb is ace in foreign countries.............two massive pork steaks for 8 euros.......there was no way I was eating potatoes :thumb:

P.S thanks for the reps


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Had my first real session in far too long..............YAY :thumb:

Leg press (2 mins rest)

110x10

150x10

190x10

190x10

190x10

190x10

190x15 (had more in me.....probably could've done 5 sets of 15)

DB lunges (total weight+reps, 2 mins rest)

40x8

52x6

52x6

52x6

Jump Squats (30 secs rest)

10

10

10

10

Leg extensions (1 mins rest)

80x7

80x7

80x7>60x7>45x7

Leg curls (1 mins rest)

50x10

50x10

50x10>40x10>30x15

Calf raises (1 mins rest)

140x8

140x8

140x8

CARDIO

exercise bike-10mins mod

cross trainer-10mins mod

treadmill-10mins mod

rower-10mins mod

paddle machine-10mins mod

side step machine-1min as intense as possible

Really happy with that, strength isn't down as much as I thought it would be, and felt great doing all that cardio, finished up with stretching (which was like heaven as my quads were cramping up like a bizatch).

Looking forward to my first (fingers crossed) decent upperbody session in a long time tomorrow.

:beer:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Upper body sesh!

DB bench press/wide grip pull up superset x 5

Low incline db bench press/bent over row superset x 4

High incline db bench press/single arm row superset x 4

DB flyes/reverse flyes superset x 3

Incline flyes/lateral raise superset x 3

Straight arm pull downs x 3

Medicine ball push ups/chin ups superset x 5

Rope push downs/db curls superset x 4

Cable push downs/cable curls superset x 3

40 mins moderate intensity cardio/10 mins low intensity cardio

Massive session to jump start my growth and to help make up for my lack of lifting (trust me there is no way in hell that I'm going to be doing that as part of a regular routine......though I did enjoy it)

:rockon:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Had an upper body day yesterday:

DB bench press/Lat pull down/Wide grip pull ups

40x3/60x5

52x3/80x3

64x5/3 (with 4kg weight)

64x5/3 (with 4kg weight)

64x5/85x3

64x5/3 (with 4kg weight)

64x5/4 (with 4kg weight)

Incline DB bench press/Bent over rows

56x5/60x3

56x5/60x3

56x5/60x3

56x5/60x3

56x6/60x3

Weighted parallel dips/Upright rows

10x5/40x3

16x5/40x3

20x3/40x3

20x3/40x3

20x3/40x3

Military press/Weighted chin ups

40x5/10x3

45x3/14x3

50x3/14x3

50x3/14x3

50x3/14x3

Good session, 3 mins rest between everything (apart from the supersets), strength is starting to come back, should be up to my old lifts in no time :thumb:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Lower body:

Squats

50x3

80x3

110x3

110x3

110x3

110x3

110x3

Jump squats (each one as powerful as possible)

5

5

5

5

5

Hamstring curls

60x3

50x3 (put on to the highest leg stretch setting)

55x3

60x3

60x3

Calf raises

190x3

190x3

190x3

190x3

190x3

Good sesh, 3mins rest between sets, did some stability ball work between sets of hamstring curls and calf raises (I balance on the ball for as long as possible and if I fall off I just start over).


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Had an upper body day:

DB bench press/Lat pull down/Wide grip pull ups

44x3/60x5

56x3/75x3

68x3/3 (with 6kg weight)

68x3/3 (with 6kg weight)

68x3/3 (with 6kg weight)

68x3/3 (with 6kg weight)

68x4/3 (with 6kg weight)

Incline DB bench press/DB Bent over rows

60x3/48x3

60x3/48x3

60x3/48x3

60x3/48x3

60x2/48x5

Weighted parallel dips/Upright rows

20x3/40x3

20x3/40x3

20x3/40x3

22x3/42.5x3

28x3/42.5x3

Military press/Weighted chin ups

50x3/16x3

50x3/16x3

50x3/16x3

50x3/16x3

50x5/16x3

Nice one


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Upper body

Bench press/Lat pull downs/Wide grip pull ups

50x3/60x3

62.5x3/70x3

75x3/3 with 8kg

75x3/3 with 8kg

75x3/3 with 8kg

75x3/3 with 8kg

75x6/4 with 8kg

Military press/chin ups

30x3/3

40x3/3 with 10kg

52.5x3/2 with 20kg

52.5x3/2 with 20kg

52.5x3/2 with 20kg

52.5x3/2 with 20kg

52.5x5/2 with 20kg

3 mins rest between everything and did some core stability work between supersets of military presses and chin ups and afterwards aswell.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Did some lower body plyometrics yesterday:

Depth jumpsx6x5

Jump squatsx5x5

3 mins rest nice n simple.

Not going to do an upper body sesh today as tommorrow I have my induction day for my sports course and I want to be in top condition incase I am asked to do some strength training. If I don't end up doing strength training during the induction then I will simply use the college gym to do a full body workout (strength orientated of course).


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Upper body sesh yesterday:

Bench press/bent over row

52.5x3/30x3

65x3/42.5x3

77.5x3/55x3

77.5x3/55x3

77.5x3/55x3

77.5x3/55x3

77.5x5/55x6

Military press/chin ups

30x3/3

42.5x3/3 with 10kg

55x3/3 with 20kg

55x3/3 with 20kg

55x3/3 with 20kg

55x3/3 with 20kg

55x5/3 with 20kg

Might have had another rep in me on the bench press, but I didn't have a spotter and I wasn't going to risk getting pinned under the bar.

Really happy with my progression atm, hoping it will continue at this rate when I go back to college. :thumbup1:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

legs

depth jumpsx3x5

tuck jumpsx3x5

3mins rest


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Upper body:

bench press/bent over row

50x3/32.5x3

65x3/45x3

80x3/57.5x3

80x3/57.5x3

80x3/57.5x3

80x3/57.5x3

80x3/57.5x6

military press/chin ups

32.5x3/3

45x3/3 with 12kg

57.5x3/3with 22kg

57.5x3/3with 22kg

57.5x3/3with 22kg

57.5x3/3with 22kg

57.5x3/3with 22kg

An alright session as I did everything that I needed to do, though I feel as though my progression on the push exercises is slowing so I'm gonna switch 'em up, I was thinking close grip bench press and incline db bench press for a couple of weeks.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad to see things still ticking over. Your loving the supersets mate!! lol. Keep it up big man.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> Glad to see things still ticking over. Your loving the supersets mate!! lol. Keep it up big man.


Cheers man :thumb:

Have you got a journal atm?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice military pressing mate


----------

